# Google- Citrus fruit and vegetables will help patients with irritable ... - Messenger



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Citrus fruit and vegetables will help patients with irritable ...**Messenger*PATIENTS with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) could see their symptoms improve if they cut down on bran and increase their daily intake of citrus fruit and *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

